# TOTW vs Earthborn Holistic



## jaimemuffin (Jan 26, 2013)

Lucy is coming up on a year old, and is currently eating Earthborn Holistic Meadow Feast. I had originally planned on feeding her TOTW, but the calcium was a little too high. Now im torn on if i should switch her food or leave good enough alone. Thoughts?


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Whatever she does best on 
I've fed all of the taste of the Wild formulas, my favorites are High Prairie and Wetlands. I've only fed one Earthborn formula, Primitive Natural, and liked it a lot. You could try feeding her a Taste of the Wild formula and see how she does on it, or rotate though the formulas and two brands. Lots to choose from, you don't need to stick with just one formula/brand.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I rotate my dogs foods so I don't have to decide lol. I feel both of these foods are good. Choose whatever your dog does best on.  My girl Luna is currently eating a rotation diet of Earthborn, TOTW, Fromm, and 4Health GF foods.


----------



## ShoreDobermans (Nov 18, 2013)

You would be better off using a food with wholesome ingredients like chicken, egg, fish, rice, corn, oats, barley than a price-point grain-free loaded with peas and pea protein. These foods are really low quality but very fashionable.


----------



## jaimemuffin (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone! We're going to try out TOTW for a bit.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

jaimemuffin said:


> Thanks everyone! We're going to try out TOTW for a bit.


If Diamond produced foods (such as TOTW) are fine with you, then maybe the Diamond Naturals line is an option. Nice price points, no corn, no wheat, no soy. The Extreme Athlete is 32% protein, 25% fat so it is fairly high in calories and low in carbs. Chicken based foods tend to have lower ash then lamb based foods. 

I've had dogs do really really well on Earthborn GF that didn't do well on another food but overall, their GF formulas are high in ash and a little pricey for what most of the dogs seem to need. I would totally continue to feed it for those dogs that do best on it. I like the company fine as far as quality control goes, their grain inclusive formulas seem to be lower in ash and the same company produces another line of grain-inclusive foods that I'm blanking on the brand name right now but they are really affordable.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Shell said:


> If Diamond produced foods (such as TOTW) are fine with you, then maybe the Diamond Naturals line is an option. Nice price points, no corn, no wheat, no soy. The Extreme Athlete is 32% protein, 25% fat so it is fairly high in calories and low in carbs. Chicken based foods tend to have lower ash then lamb based foods.
> 
> I've had dogs do really really well on Earthborn GF that didn't do well on another food but overall, their GF formulas are high in ash and a little pricey for what most of the dogs seem to need. I would totally continue to feed it for those dogs that do best on it. I like the company fine as far as quality control goes, their grain inclusive formulas seem to be lower in ash and the same company produces another line of grain-inclusive foods that I'm blanking on the brand name right now but they are really affordable.


Are you thinking about Pro Pac? Its made by the same people and around here it is around 33 pounds for $35 I think?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Damon'sMom said:


> Are you thinking about Pro Pac? Its made by the same people and around here it is around 33 pounds for $35 I think?


Yep. Thanks. Pro Pac and SportMix are both manufactured by Midwestern Petfood. Haven't tried it but the Pro Pac seems like good enough food for the price. I'd prefer something with rice or oatmeal as a grain but the protein and fat content is respectable and most of the formulas are first ingredient chicken meal which I like.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

My dogs did not like TOTW but love the Earthborn. TOTW was the only food they left in their dish and walked away from Not just one dog but a few. I have one dog that I buy the Earthborn Ocean Fusion and Natural Balance and rotate between the two brands. He has diet food issues so I have to be careful with him. My thoughts if all good why risk him feeling miserable because I decided to try another food. I have tried the other foods Shell has recommended and my dogs have liked them. For the most part my dogs do not need to watch what they eat. What we feed our dog is more of a opinion than anything else.


----------

